# missing hamster.....



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ohh dear ,,,,brother rang to say his hamster has escaped from his cage the clip had been bitten through and hammie is no where to be found, they have searched high and low. they think it was mon eve and they have found a small amount of fluff by the back door. they are not sure if the hamster has escaped outside as my brother was in and out unloading bits from the car. But there other worry is there bull dog as he was totally fixated by the hamster. They use to handle him with the doors shut as didnt trust the dog. 
worse case is the dogs eaten the hamster as it could have happened when my brother and his girlfriend werent about. ive told them to place his cage in the centre of the floor in the lounge and leave food in it and hope. 
trouble is its been a while and with the weather like it is if it has got outside the chances are its not alive. my neice is only 6 so shes so upset. there so small have no idear now what to do next. poor old Tony hamster where ever you are.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh dear hope the hamster turns up

this topic has lots of good tips for finding lost hamsters
How To Catch An Escaped Hamster


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> oh dear hope the hamster turns up
> 
> this topic has lots of good tips for finding lost hamsters
> How To Catch An Escaped Hamster


thanks very good tips will pass them on. but we are worried that it may be to late as if he escaped in the garden its unlikely there find it. and worse even if the dogs eaten it. keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear not good!! I would set up traps inside and even outside. He is probably indoors as he is most likely gone and hid in a dark spot. There are bucket traps which include putting some treats/food in a bucket with a ramp leading up to it and hopein the hamster will fall in. Or I bought a rat cage trap...which has proven 100% successful in catching mine. Might be worth setting one up outside as well. Good luck!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

no luck with hammie we think he has gone out the back door whilst it was open as his cage was in the back porch whilst they were painting and the door to the lounge is generally shut..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear am sorry!!! xx


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

i like the bottle box trap thing 

sorry about the hamster

i lost my now hamster i have for 2 days i finally decided 2 put out the lights sit quietly n sure enough my baby come out ive now changed his cage


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

when I was little, my hamster turned into the hulk and bent two of the horizontal bars and escaped. I was scared about not finding her cause at the time we had an old mousetrap that we had left in the kitchen once. We were in the living room and noticed her come out from behind the tv/stereo, so we made a blockage of shoes and videos around the entrance to behind the stereo and left some food there, she eventually came out and we bought a new cage XD


----------

